# Give me an excuse to use my flashlights



## DIPSTIX (Jun 30, 2017)

I live in Milwaukee, Wisconsin. I own a house in a nice quiet subdivision with a park down the street. I often watch thunderstorms and quietly wish to myself that the reliable city lighting would cease for a chance to use one of my high quality lights like the Acebeam K60 and others. I want to know more ways to be able to use my flashlights. I am willing to be put into a situation where i need one but I also need an excuse to tell the wife how we got into the situation.


----------



## harro (Jun 30, 2017)

I think most flashaholics have wished for a power outage at one time or another, without making light of the week and fortnight long power outages that can accompany hurricanes ( 'cyclones', down here ). An hour or two would be good.


----------



## sgt253 (Jun 30, 2017)

Perhaps a walk through the neighborhood with a stop in the park could be a good way to stretch your flashlight's legs...


----------



## Johnnyh (Jun 30, 2017)

Got a dog? They are expensive little buggers but my lights gets a lot of usage because of him. Either night walks or lighting up the yard for ball-tossing. Of course, the less-than-glamorous part of this is using the light to pick up his business so as not to anger the neighbors!


----------



## Modernflame (Jun 30, 2017)

I share your frustration. Summer is the flashlight slow season. Too many daylight hours and too much heat even after dark. I enjoy flashlight laden night hikes, but it's not dark enough until about 9pm and, well, I go to bed early. Winter is more suitable to my torchaholism, but if I lived as far north as you, I would not go outside until spring. It's one thing to keep the flashlight cool, it's another thing to live on the Hoth System. I suppose you could always annoy your neighbors?


----------



## DRAWs (Jun 30, 2017)

a golf course usually very very dark at night. i usually test my flashlight there until someone call the cops


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Jun 30, 2017)

There is a multi-story Medical Arts building nearby with a 24 hour urgent care. The stairways have very minimal lighting. Since I am recovering from multiple surgeries, going up and down stairways is excellent exercise , and I always have 3-4 lights on me and rotate every 3 stories....and of course walking the dog at night...


----------



## lytumup (Jun 30, 2017)

DIPSTIX said:


> I live in Milwaukee, Wisconsin. I own a house in a nice quiet subdivision with a park down the street. I often watch thunderstorms and quietly wish to myself that the reliable city lighting would cease for a chance to use one of my high quality lights like the Acebeam K60 and others. I want to know more ways to be able to use my flashlights. I am willing to be put into a situation where i need one but I also need an excuse to tell the wife how we got into the situation.



Well I am in Waukesha, Wi and twice in the last 2 weeks the power was taken out by falling trees. So I would suggest moving from Milwaukee to the suburbs of Waukesha and you will have plenty of chances to use flashlights. By the way I just picked up before Wednesdays storm a Fenix CL 30r and it was a great chance to use it all night until power came back on at 3 a.m.


----------



## richbuff (Jun 30, 2017)

"Give me an excuse to use my flashlights...... "

.....I am an amateur Flashlight Testing Technician in training.


----------



## lnhldyf (Jul 1, 2017)

When I go to the bathroom at night, I use the flashlight secretly. I'm afraid that opening the light will affect the rest of others. This is the only use of my flashlight


----------



## nbp (Jul 1, 2017)

Welcome fellow 'Sconnies! I'm near Cedarburg, NW of Milwaukee, but I live outside of town and the backyard meets a wildlife refuge so plenty of dark here.


----------



## lytumup (Jul 1, 2017)

nbp said:


> Welcome fellow 'Sconnies! I'm near Cedarburg, NW of Milwaukee, but I live outside of town and the backyard meets a wildlife refuge so plenty of dark here.



Small world, love the Cedarburg area, I have been going to Maxwell street days since I was a kid.


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Jul 10, 2017)

I live alone, so at night that's when my lights come out to have a party! :twothumbs


----------



## Hugh Johnson (Jul 10, 2017)

I have the same dilemma. I'm primarily using my AA light indoors on moonlight and low for 20 minutes per day. A single battery lasts about 2 months. It's light when I go to bed and when I wake up. My other lights are getting zero use.


----------



## terjee (Aug 6, 2017)

Night-time hiking.

Not only would you get to use your lights, but you'd get to depend on them. To the point of it being dangerous if they fail. 

Also nice to get used to it, since day-time hiking can quickly turn into night-time hiking if anything goes wrong. And any day can turn into hiking day if something goes wrong. Basically, any day can turn into night-hiking day.

I have no idea about your age, but hiking really is an "almost anybody can do it"-type of thing.


----------



## rayman (Aug 7, 2017)

Same problem over here ;-).

I'm into nighttime mountainbiking for some time now, I'm using a shortened Maglite on my handlebar and some flashlight on my helmet for a better overview in tight corners. The flashlight on my head I vary from time to time, usually it's a Sunwayman G25C. And I just ordered another headlamp because I want to try out nighttime jogging. So that's one way for my to use my flashlights.

But indeed I want to use my flashlights more. I used to live in the 7th floor of a building overlooking a meadow and some days I just stood on the balcony and compared my flashlights but since moving in a more populated area I'm afraid I would scare somebody late at night shining multiple flashlights out of my window ;-(.


----------



## The Hawk (Aug 31, 2017)

My beer fridge is in the basement. I don't turn on any lights when I make a beer run. I use my EDC to light my way. Feel free to practice this yourself.


----------



## dhvl1357 (Sep 1, 2017)

Geocaching at night.


----------



## terjee (Sep 1, 2017)

dhvl1357 said:


> Geocaching at night.



This is actually a thing the. There are night-caches that you need to follow reflective paint to find, or similar.


----------



## VE3RADIO (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi All, 

Longtime listener, first time caller.

I live in a suburban area near Toronto, ON.. 

I use my lights on a nightly walk.. there are lot of dark parks and nature trails nearby right in the heart of the city that have absolutely no light. I always carry a really strong light in case I run in to any undesirables.. but around 11 PM most of them are up to other things. The good thing about the TN42 and the Niwalker FA09 is that I can see any trouble from at least 1 KM away  I find using the TN30 better for the bush trails.


----------



## Swedpat (Sep 15, 2017)

I wish I lived in a place where I actually could have more practical use of my flashlights and headlamps. Mostly I just have fun with the lights and now and then I go outside the city and in the forest to have practical use of lights, even if the reason to that also is just for fun. Power outages are fun. It's fascinating how bright 500lm feels in a settlement with the street lights out of function. A bit spooky feeling but fun. Unfortunately power outages are very rare where I live. Normally several years between every occasion and they last less than an hour. With other words I have very hard to justify 100+ collection of flashlights for the reason of power outage...
My main practical use of flashlights is at night when I need to go to toilet. Using a ~1lm level is very comfortable with dark adapted eyes.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Sep 15, 2017)

I just had hurricane IRMA knock my power out for 82 hours here in Miami. My stuff got lots of use and I have lots of batteries here, so that was good. 

The biggest issue was keeping my two 12vdc 10" fans running in the hot temps and the 22Ah/12Ah SLA/AGM I use for them, in lieu of the D batteries they take.

With a 60w 12vdc solar system, I was able to keep them topped off, which was frankly more important to me, than charging up my zillion flashlight batteries/cells.

Heck, even keeping my Tecsun PL-390 AM/FM/SW stereo radio topped off was more important.

Chris


----------



## Keitho (Sep 15, 2017)

Swedpat said:


> Unfortunately power outages are very rare where I live.


Awesome, spoken like a true flashaholic!


----------



## dragosios (Sep 16, 2017)

I use my various flashlight to water my garden plants at night. Or maybe better said pot plants, still giving me tomato and bell pepers, as well as parsley and more aromatic plants.


----------



## mickb (Sep 22, 2017)

1.Camping. You will love how often you get to use your light in the outdoors at various settings. Looking for firewood, things making noises in the woods, or just having it in your tent at low ratings while you eat and read for a couple hours.

2. Night hiking, advanced camping with a rucksack. Big one is you realise just how long your lights do last on low/sensible settings.

2. Join local volunteer groups for emergency services, rescue, coast guard. You will surprised how you can become 'the guy' with 'that flashlight' when everyone else is struggling with an old p7 led lenser at 300 lumens...


----------



## glockboy (Sep 22, 2017)

Get the Digoo DF-101 fan, it use 18650 battery, I like it better than the 02 Cool fan.



ChrisGarrett said:


> I just had hurricane IRMA knock my power out for 82 hours here in Miami. My stuff got lots of use and I have lots of batteries here, so that was good.
> 
> The biggest issue was keeping my two 12vdc 10" fans running in the hot temps and the 22Ah/12Ah SLA/AGM I use for them, in lieu of the D batteries they take.
> 
> ...


----------



## arKmm (Sep 22, 2017)

Just join the police, plenty of opportunities daily!


----------



## Going_Supernova (Sep 22, 2017)

*Would you like to get paid for playing with your lights?* If so, then get a night job! I used to sell life insurance, and that was mainly house calls in the evening. During the winter, I needed a very bright light with throw to read house numbers from in the car out on the street, as some streets had dim or no street lights. You don't have to sell life insurance, of course, but any job that gets you out at night will do (pizza delivery, Amway meetings, Rubbermaid parties, night watchman. etc.). 

Get involved with your community! Join Boy Scouts, and go to the evening meetings and events. 

Take your XYL out on the town! Visit other couples in the evening for cards, Monopoly, barbecue. 

In order to prep your household for an emergency, once a week have a "blackout", and shut off your power at the breaker box. Length of "blackout" will depend on what is practical for your family--ideal would be at least 24 hours, but maybe all you can do is 6 pm until bedtime. Something is better than nothing, and will help you be prepared, while scratching your flashaholism itch. 

Try underground exploring. There are all manner of underground structures in cities that are seldom seen by the public and are very dark. Ask around and see if you can tour some of them. Be sure to invest in a hard hat and some rubber boots or waders, you may need them. 

You might get involved with caving, but don't try it by yourself if you are a beginner, get with a knowledgeable group and let them know you are a beginner.


----------



## Johnnyh (Sep 22, 2017)

Ever do metal detecting/treasure hunting? Light comes in very handy to check out holes/plugs if your in the shadows. Just use a beater that you can rinse off...gets real dirty...


----------



## DIPSTIX (Nov 23, 2017)

I think I want to start taking our dogs to a public park to give them their walks. It is getting dark sooner now so I might be able to make some use of my high output throwers. I think I'll bring some protection in case someone tries to steal the flashlights, misses, or the puppies.


----------



## panchovilla (Nov 23, 2017)

For years I would use them to walk my dogs at night before bed. Now I pretty much just use one when I get up through the night to raid the fridge or whatever else. Fairly light sleeper here.

It's odd. Back then I wanted a light that would reach out. Now I pretty much use the moonlight setting, unless I'm getting under the hood or seeing what goes bump in the dark.


----------



## TouchOfRed (Nov 28, 2017)

I Only have a few flashlights. But I use mine when walking the dog at night. Getting dark early now. 
Also, I just got a reason to buy a thrower. Feels like I didn't have a reason to buy a thrower before, but now there has been alot of wolf sightings nearby, they have also shot a few. And we are passing a few big Fields where there Are alot of deers. So seeing a wolf is not impossible. And I want to see if there is anything out on the fields, also my partner is very afraid of wolfs. So a thrower might be a good idea. Because my Convoy L6 just doesn't reach out very far on the fields. 

So I ordered myself a Manker MK35. Waiting eagerly.. updating the tracking five times a day to see where the package is :laughing:


----------



## Hugh Johnson (Nov 29, 2017)

I'll triple the suggestion for night hiking. It's an amazing feeling being in the forest or on a trail at night. I don't like to do it alone so I plan something with a friend. So much the better. Like another poster said nothing will make your gear feel more valuable than having to depend on it.


----------



## DoubleA (Nov 29, 2017)

nbp said:


> Welcome fellow 'Sconnies! I'm near Cedarburg, NW of Milwaukee, but I live outside of town and the backyard meets a wildlife refuge so plenty of dark here.



While we're revealing our locations in Wisconsin, I'm in Eau Claire. 
I use my light for going to the bathroom at night. I use a weak light with low batteries for that purpose. Nothing wakes me up faster at 3am than turning on a bright house light after I just woke up with a full bladder, so a weak light fits the purpose. It also gives a purpose for low batteries.

Other than that, I use lights to see in the backyard at night. Also to go down the stairs to the basement at my Dad's house. The reason is because there's a light switch to turn on the overhead light at the top of the stairs, but not to turn it off at the bottom.


----------



## blueridgeman (Nov 30, 2017)

glockboy said:


> Get the Digoo DF-101 fan, it use 18650 battery, I like it better than the 02 Cool fan.



That might be nice for sitting on the deck in the summer down here, are the two 18650s that come with it decent?


----------



## edpmis02 (Dec 1, 2017)

Preserve the lifespan of CFL bulbs by not turning them on for quick (less than 10 minute) uses.

Looking under bed, closet, back of freezer

Getting clothes together in the morning (high CRI lights)

Nightlight (I use a warm Quark^2 moonlight mode) with a homemade diffuser 

Taking showers (enjoyable to see steam swirl around hot led)


----------



## Tachead (Dec 1, 2017)

edpmis02 said:


> Preserve the lifespan of CFL bulbs by not turning them on for quick (less than 10 minute) uses.
> 
> Looking under bed, closet, back of freezer
> 
> ...




CPF bulbs? Who still uses those?. They are terrible for the environment and 3 times less efficient compared to LED's. And, who can stand the annoying warmup and low CRI they have. My whole house has been running 90+ and 95+ High CRI LED bulbs for almost two years:rock:.


----------



## horizonseeker (Dec 9, 2017)

With the ventura fire currently raging and the wind roaring on Wednesday night, we lost power for about 2 hours (I think). For a member of this forum, it was the perfect time to use a lot of different light in true darkness.

I ended up using my Klarus G20 26650 light standing on a table to give light while brushing my teeth. With 2 - 3000 lumen output, it felt no different than having the room lights on. 

For all other tasks, ceiling bounce was enough for just about everything. 

When needing a smaller light, used Klarus Mi7 on 14500 for a 700 lumen light.

All in all, because this was not a true emergency, I had the luxury of using the lights that normally would not see use at home. But given the city is so bright at night, it takes extraordinary times to really use the lights.

(I didn't use any of the old standbys like my malkoff just because I figured, for one night, let's go big with 4 figure lumens.)


----------



## Eric242 (Dec 9, 2017)

DIPSTIX said:


> I want to know more ways to be able to use my flashlights. I am willing to be put into a situation where i need one but I also need an excuse to tell the wife how we got into the situation.


Take *a little hammer* and *smash* all the light *bulbs* in your house. Once it gets dark you´ll have *plenty* of *use *for your *flashlights *and even your wife will appreciate these now. You will also have a *nice topic* to *discuss with *your *wife* (how the hell did all the bulbs, even the spares, get smashed???).

Eric


----------



## aih (Dec 9, 2017)

My suggestion also requires a dog, particularly when said dog thinks he is free to ignore you when he can't be seen by you, and he's out in the yard at night and won't come in when called. Of course said dog must understand that he can be seen when illuminated by the flashlight. Frequency of opportunity to use flashlight will vary with individual circumstances.


----------



## Darkbain (Dec 18, 2017)

You could get into some maintenance work. We use our lights day in and day out. Call outs at night etc. But the downside is the one you carry daily will no longer be pretty. They get beat and banged cause you are usually in a hurry. Especially this time of year being cold fingers numb etc. Usually, what causes the panic rush is a senior aged person that has lost heat, and you are working frantically to get the heat back on. Small children as well.


----------



## Hoodzy98 (Dec 20, 2017)

Sometimes when i walk my dog ill bring a few lights, but he has a dark black coat so i cant see him at night and other people walking or jogging cant see him, so i sometimes attach a small torch too his collar on moonlight mode , 👍👍perfect


----------



## blueridgeman (Dec 20, 2017)

Had a transformer go bad early last night, 3 1/2 hours before it was repaired by Duke Energy - great chance to use my flashlights!


----------



## julianzolo (Feb 16, 2018)

I thought I was the only one


----------



## vadimax (Feb 17, 2018)

Get older (50+). Now you see poop in almost every corner because of your eyes depleting ability to adapt to poor lighting conditions. Profit!


----------



## ArazelEternal (Feb 20, 2018)

Another Wisconsinite here, just west of Madison.

My P12GT got used as a night light for a bit last night. We had the possibility of an ice storm last night so I made sure all my batteries were charged. I have a cone diffuser for my light that when used with the moonlight (1 lumen) setting makes for a great night light and makes it really easy and quick to grab if needed for any reason. I had it set that way on my night stand as I was in bed, just in case it would be needed.

Unfortunately, my light doesnt get as much use as I would like. Mainly just the occasional trek outside to a vehicle to get something out of it, or to look inside a laser printer that I am repairing. Both usually dont make for much more than 5 mins of use at a time.


----------



## DIPSTIX (Feb 26, 2018)

I've just been going to public parks recently with my tn40svn. I find it fun, the puppies find it fun. Not much to do here in Wisconsin during the winter months.


----------



## DIPSTIX (Feb 26, 2018)

aih said:


> My suggestion also requires a dog, particularly when said dog thinks he is free to ignore you when he can't be seen by you, and he's out in the yard at night and won't come in when called. Of course said dog must understand that he can be seen when illuminated by the flashlight. Frequency of opportunity to use flashlight will vary with individual circumstances.



This deserves a like lol +1


----------



## BrightLeaf (Mar 2, 2018)

Other than to illuminate a space, I used my light to thaw open a frozen lock. 500 lumens melts the ice out of the keyhole pretty quickly!


----------



## OEOE (Mar 26, 2018)

Bulb in the bedside table lamp burned out last night and oops, didn’t have a replacement in the house. Now how did that happen? Had to use my Acebeam EC50II in tailstand mode and the light bouncing off the ceiling in the second lowest level was still brighter than the darned table tamp. Unfortunately my wife thinks that using flashlights instead of proper lamps is “low rent.” Little does she know that the acebeam is worth about 10 times as much as that lamp and I’m not about to enlighten her on the subject.


----------

